# Cell phone carriers



## American_Woman (Mar 31, 2010)

I currently have AT&T in the US and I'm trying to decide if I should cancel my current contract or go with something from Canada. The AT&T International plan would cost me nearly $140 a month!! My fiance has Rogers Wireless but from what he tells me, they are basically AT&T (YUCK). Can I still use my iphone if I go to another company? What other companies are there? Anyone here have a plan they like?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Rogers and AT&T have a roaming agreement. If you're using the AT&T phone in Canada right now you're using the Rogers network. So you can judge for yourself the service.

There is Telus.

There is Bell.

There are some smaller companies.

Memory tells me Bell and Rogers are sharing network in some areas. Historically Telus and Bell have some links . 

Isn't your Iphone locked and tied to an AT&T contract?


----------



## American_Woman (Mar 31, 2010)

NickZ said:


> Rogers and AT&T have a roaming agreement. If you're using the AT&T phone in Canada right now you're using the Rogers network. So you can judge for yourself the service.
> 
> There is Telus.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm not sure how that works. My fiance got an iphone through Rogers because they have some kind of agreements with AT&T. I wasn't sure if I could just stick another sim card in it and it would work or not. I guess my only option is rogers atm if I want to use the Iphone. Thanks for the information. Cell service is such a ripoff.


----------



## RC10 (Dec 16, 2009)

You have different options available to you. Get your iPhone unlocked and you can go to Rogers, Bell, or Telus.


----------



## American_Woman (Mar 31, 2010)

RC10 said:


> You have different options available to you. Get your iPhone unlocked and you can go to Rogers, Bell, or Telus.


How do I unlock it?


----------



## RC10 (Dec 16, 2009)

Just google how to unlock an iPhone - it may be hard - so you may have to bring it to some guy and he can do it for you. 

Just google it and you'll find some information.


----------



## American_Woman (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok thanks, RC10.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

You can use iphone with Telus and I believe Bell as well. Canadian cell service is more expensive than that in the US.


----------



## shazi1 (May 4, 2010)

me also experienced that Canadian mobile phone services are more expensive


----------

